# 67 Hole in Back Window Channel



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a hole in the rear window channel on the passenger side. It looks like it is supposed to be there. It seems like it is part of the lead seam that joins the rear quarter to the roof. It is high up, almost to the top. 

Is this supposed to be there? If so, what is the purpose?

If it isn’t, I will probably seal it up when I replace the quarters.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just looks like a hole which should not be there, maybe just a poor lead job from the factory?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed, Now if it were located right in the lower corner I might have thought someone drilled it to allow drainage.

Not uncommon to come across 66-67 A-Bodies that a past owner added drain holes and/or tubes to address the weak link in the rear glass channel design.
I had a '67 in last year that had copper tubing flared and soldered into holes of the L&R lower corners of the rear glass channel.
They ran down and out through the top of the rear inner wheel wells, It was one of the better attempts at drainage I've seen


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys for the confirmation.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Colorado67GTO said:


> I have a hole in the rear window channel on the passenger side. It looks like it is supposed to be there. It seems like it is part of the lead seam that joins the rear quarter to the roof. It is high up, almost to the top.
> 
> Is this supposed to be there? If so, what is the purpose?
> 
> If it isn’t, I will probably seal it up when I replace the quarters.


That isn't a trim hole ?


----------



## dabeld (May 31, 2018)

No that is just a poor lead seam. Shouldn't be there.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

if it's in the lower corners it could get like this.. I would rather have your epair


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Now that’s a hole!


----------

